# Berkley Powerbait 4" Power Minnow



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering if someone can tell me where I might be able to get my hands on 4" Power Minnows in Pumpkinseed Scales?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I think I have a pack (not full) in pumkinseed, I'm not the hugest fan of that colour so I'm happy to give them to someone who wil use them - PM sent.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If you find an answer to this, let me know as I have been looking for years.
Big W used to have them.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Found some:
http://justackle.com.au/store/index.php ... 04c3c3f8aa


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Found these ones earlier today after my post too...was just about to post the link up. Leave some for me keza!


----------

